# Is there such a thing as force feedback for theater



## Scuba Diver (Sep 28, 2007)

I was wondering if there is a company that provides a force feedback device that provides movement to the seats durring sharp corners in car races, and movement during fight sceens. I know about Buttkickers. Just wondered if there was something that could add even more to the excitement. 

I would imagine each movie would need to have script written for it. This could be a problem.


----------



## Sonnie (Apr 11, 2006)

Yeah... this is similar to the motion rides at theme parks. It would probably get complicated and expensive in the home.


----------



## Scuba Diver (Sep 28, 2007)

Complicated and expensive yes. But image how fun it would be. LOL. Ok I guess I could always take turns with my wife and have her move the chair around during action movies. LOL.  :hide:


----------

